# 346 Switcher



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have one in to fix. A strange engine. even for AF. The drive wheel insert is gone. Has anybody dealt with this? These are smaller than the average bear and I don't believe the repro part exists. I will post pictures.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The pics*



















My plan is to use the large ring and snip it into pieces and use them as spacers. Perhaps I can epoxy the ring in place.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

www.Portlines.com lists the insulators, rims, and hubs. Might be best to e-mail or phone and explain exactly what you need. They probably can steer you in the best possible way to repair the wheels. The 346 0 8 0 switcher is rare, only made in 1955 and with an Air Chime Whistle in the tender. They also had a 2 or 4 position reverse unit in the cab.Well worth the effort to repair IMHO. Hope this helps. Also this engine had pul-mor tires on the rear drivers so watch if you go the used chassis route.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've sen the wheel assemblies on ebay complete with all pieces, NOS. If you buy just the white insulators, there's a trick to making them fit. It's a VERY tight fit, and you have to take a piece of sandpaper and sand the inside of the white insulator to make it fit properly. If you don't sand the inside, the fit will be too tight, and you'll break the insulator trying to get it on the wheel. Do a test fit first..The reverse un it can be a bear on this particular engine.. I only have 1 engine with the 2 step reverse unit, and there's a reason for it,lol..I do have a switcher, however it's a 342AC, and it's a great little engine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This engine should be repaired, it is worth saving. The pictures show the cab mounted reverse unit, hopefully it is in working order. What I cannot understand is how the wheels and insulators got so messed up. I believe the drivers will need to be re-quartered after the repairs are done. I would also rebuild the smoke unit while it is disassembled. 
Like Flyernut I prefer the link coupler versions of these engines for operation on a layout. The knuckle coupler versions with the 2 position reverse units make better shelf display engines in my opinion.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, It is a knuckle coupler. I didn't even think to post pictures of the tender. So far I haven't had the chance to check the motor. 
I never did an insert like this. Do you need to glue them in? The axles are all quartered, It is just one rim came loose. The owner tried to use tape in the gap and it didn't work. Am I going to have to pull the drivers of to redo the inserts?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

T-Man, yes they can be repaired without pulling the wheel off of the axle. As flyernut states, sand the inside of the insulator and test fit on the wheel. Any type of CA adhesive will work. Just remember to put the rim over the wheel before you glue the insulator to the wheel. Then a drop of glue on each side of the rim and carefully pop the rim onto the insulator. Sounds a little confusing but it can be done. There is just not a lot of room with the wheel still on the frame. You can probably glue the rim to the insulator and then that assembly to the wheel. I was thinking about how to remount a loose rim which is mostly what happens with Flyer. Duh on my part.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Since it is rare I will contact the owner and get a plan on the inserts. With a little time I will check on the motor too! ALso check the smoke unit too.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Might as well go big or go home as the saying goes...would be a shame not to repair all of the problems you may encounter than just one wheel. From the pics all the wheels look rough.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Judging from the pictures, there's really no way to save what you're got...You're going to have to pull the wheel sets to replace the insulators, there's no getting around that...And then of course, all the wheels will have to be re-quartered.On a 0-8-0, things can get tricky when you try to re-quarter...There are special jigs you can use, but for a one time usage, they're VERY expensive...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Portlines now rents the quartering tools. Pay full price and when you return it they refund 65% of the cost. I have not used this service to date but I thought it might be an option for T-Man.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is what a plan is. I tell the owner some of the cost and decide on the work to be done. 

The quartering should not be a problem, You see there is only one drive gear, The drivers must be quartered to it's axle mate and the right direction for matching the others.

I appreciate the extra information I knew I could count on the "S" men.:thumbsup:

The sad part about Portlines is that he is just down the road from me. A 20 minute drive and I still have to go with mail.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

It's possible to eyeball when quartering Atlantic engines but it gets real tricky and frustrating when you get into 6 and 8 driver engines. YMMV.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> It's possible to eyeball when quartering Atlantic engines but it gets real tricky and frustrating when you get into 6 and 8 driver engines. YMMV.


Ain't that thr truth... I can do Atlantics with no problems..Pacifics,etc, aren't too bad either, and I've done a few of them with no problems...HOWEVER.. I've taken one of my Northerns in for a re-quarter as I didn't want to mess with it,lol...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> That is what a plan is. I tell the owner some of the cost and decide on the work to be done.
> 
> The quartering should not be a problem, You see there is only one drive gear, The drivers must be quartered to it's axle mate and the right direction for matching the others.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.. I use Jeff Kane at the Train Tender quite a bit, and he's only about 25 minutes from me, but I have to use the US Mail also...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Ain't that thr truth... I can do Atlantics with no problems..Pacifics,etc, aren't too bad either, and I've done a few of them with no problems...HOWEVER.. I've taken one of my Northerns in for a re-quarter as I didn't want to mess with it,lol...


As Dirty Harry said... A mans got to know his limitations. Don't we all


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Doug came through with the parts.



Now to let the glue dry. I did sand the inside to fit.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to hear T-Man. Hopefully you'll have it running soon. Are you replacing all the insulators or just the one in the pic?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just one, that is all he wanted. I think he may have glued the others but this one must of fell into pieces. I have to get to this soon.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Hope this repair doesn't become more aggravation than it's worth for your sake. But, sometimes you can't convince people to do it the right way. Hopefully it will work out for the best.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It took a turn for the worst. I was assembling the motor and the "under wire" from the coil broke. The coil is thicker than a standard can motor. I guess a complete rebuild is in order. 

I looked at switching out the coil, armature, and brush plate . This would have the can style but I do not think there is room for a reverse unit. 

The guy just wanted it to work which I might be able to do but given the condition of the other wheels you have to wonder how long it will last. 

I am not sure I want to rewind the coil.


----------

